# Cherry shrimp pale back



## andusbeckus (9 Jan 2017)

Anyone got any idea what this could be? It's the only one that has tirned pale on its back and doesn't look like molting to me...


----------



## MirandaB (9 Jan 2017)

Looks to be normal to me,a lot of Neocaridina develop a pale line down their back


----------



## MirandaB (9 Jan 2017)

This is a pic of the yellow morph with the golden back


----------



## andusbeckus (9 Jan 2017)

Strange it's only happened since I got them last week and only that one


----------



## sciencefiction (9 Jan 2017)

I think its genetic. Some of them have it, some don't. Its just different coloration.


----------



## andusbeckus (9 Jan 2017)

Any idea why idea why it's only just started to show today? They were all deep red when I got them


----------



## sciencefiction (9 Jan 2017)

I have no idea, the shrimp has probably grown/matured....but  its a pretty normal coloration. I don't think its a dominant trait as far as breeding goes.


----------



## andusbeckus (9 Jan 2017)

As long as it's healthy and nothing to worry about then that's great. Thanks for the info!


----------



## alto (9 Jan 2017)

Depending on goals for your cherry shrimp colony, you can remove or keep this shrimp (looks like a possible "Malay coloured shrimp" - no idea what species these may actually be)


----------



## andusbeckus (10 Jan 2017)

alto said:


> Depending on goals for your cherry shrimp colony, you can remove or keep this shrimp (looks like a possible "Malay coloured shrimp" - no idea what species these may actually be)



 No real goals just want a healthy colony. I sti don't understand why it's happened over a 2 dag period and spread


----------



## sciencefiction (10 Jan 2017)

andusbeckus said:


> I sti don't understand why it's happened over a 2 dag period and spread



Are they new? Possibly because they were previously stressed. Shrimp also change colour depending on food.


----------



## andusbeckus (10 Jan 2017)

sciencefiction said:


> Are they new? Possibly because they were previously stressed. Shrimp also change colour depending on food.



Yeah got them a week ago and not really fed them as they have algae to get thrpugh in the tank. Ordered some food so see if that has any affect on them.


----------



## zozo (11 Jan 2017)

Got about a 100 + cherry shrimp by now and also seen that light colored band or a different color sadle on the back..  Maybe it's as Miranda says a crossbreed.. All Neocaridinas can probably cross, who knows what genes have sneaked in over time.


----------



## sciencefiction (11 Jan 2017)

All Neocaridina species are colour mutations/variations from the same wild brown type. They are the same species technically, and can have colour variations, and as you mentioned different colour saddles, different colour eggs too, etc..What one buys is what one gets...certain genes. Some of mine too have the same colour band accross the back. One of my two cherry females from which I started my colony had it.The other one didn't. Red cherries get really red if fed dry leaves matter...as far as red colour goes... They'd still have the band on the back though if they carry that gene...And if you cross a yellow with red cherry, the offspring reverts back to the wild type colour...brownish green


----------

